
Change Portland's startup funding scene for the better - jimmydouglas
https://medium.com/@randyfernando/oh-portland-74bfbcf68541#.to560wgbl
======
bmenzalji
Portland is an amazing place, but it's its own achilles heel for evolving. I
think that's why outside funds are taking a closer look at the environment and
setting up shop here.

~~~
josh_carterPDX
Completely agree. The funding scene in Portland and Oregon as a whole is joke.
Just look at the funding announcements from companies in Portland lately and
list out which ones are from Portland or Oregon. That list would be empty. It
needs to change if Oregon and Portland want to continue to foster innovation.

~~~
im_down_w_otp
I don't think a set that includes Notion or Senrio constitutes an empty set.

------
djyaz1200
All right on the mark and thanks to the author for saying this! I think a big
part of this issue is that there are way more great teams/ideas/new businesses
than there are investors in PDX with money... so it's an investors market.
They have all the power here and they know it and act on that. Companies
seeking funding outside Portland upset this balance and that's good for other
founders/companies. Bravo!

